# 29th state of India Declared- Telangana



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hai,

Just now Mr.Digvijay Singh and Mr.Ajay Maken Declared that a new state will be carved out of Andhra Pradesh while Semadhra & Telangana will have Hyderabad as common capital for 10 years.

Source:
Telangana state endorsed by Congress Working Committee | NDTV.com


----------



## theserpent (Jul 30, 2013)

It will effect both the states economy in one way or the other


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

29th or 30th?
Some sites say 30th..

Congress endorse telangana as 30th state in India ? a 50-year old dream of Telangana people | Tech Featured


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 31, 2013)

Telangana timeline



> 1948: The Indian Army annexed princely state of Hyderabad, which had different regions including Telangana.
> 
> 1950: Telangana became Hyderabad state with appointment of a senior administrator MA Vellodi as the chief minister.
> 
> ...



So there is a lot of history behind Telangana. Good that they got what they wanted. Now lets move on for growth and development.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/998414_497110330367820_1353624354_n.jpg


----------



## Amey408 (Jul 31, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/998414_497110330367820_1353624354_n.jpg



 just to good.


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It will effect both the states economy in one way or the other



Who cares bro they need votes


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 31, 2013)

Hyderabad will benefit by that move . Andhra will lose .

Shiva


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2013)

BTW hyderabad and tirupati goes to who??


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

hyderabad will remain the same


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a pipe dream but I hope Telengana is stopped in it's tracks in Parliament.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Jul 31, 2013)

Jai Telangana, Jai Jai Telangana


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 31, 2013)

^Why??

Shiva


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2013)

what will they benefit from such thing can anyone give details on that?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2013)

Well it's a bad descision IMO we a dividing country again as divided it during british rule.. indian politics believes in words like "deja Vu" "nostalgia"

AFAIK all other demands like for Vidarbha will rise from Graves


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^Why??
> 
> Shiva



Does a Bengali living in Punjab lose his/her cultural identity? What rationale does Telengana have to be separated from Andhra?

In India everyone is free to follow their cultures and religions as long as they do not try to hurt others.

By carving out Telangana the Congress led government *party* (even some allies are against it, not to mention the opposition from within), is giving impetus to Gorkhaland agitators, Kashmir separatists, and the like (there are at least 6-7 more such movements in the country).

The only reason the government is doing it is because they want to prevent BJP from establishing foothold in Andhra and also because they want to check their dwindling vote share.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What rationale does Telengana have to be separated from Andhra?



It may be difficult for you to bring about a rationale of the decision made and reason the fight for the same within the state from outside.

In order to understand what it is for the people in the state, you need to be one among them.

You wont understand it even if someone explains the reasons. Because, it is more to do with peoples emotions out there than the logical reasoning.. after all politics cashed in all the agitation periods (split up in the decades and raised by political interests).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

only time will tell how much benefit is there after split...but I don't agree on splitting states


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2013)

^^
+1


----------



## lywyre (Jul 31, 2013)

I do think that more divisions are necessary for a better future for India. That would be easier to administer economically. But that should be based on demographics not on emotions and politics.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> It may be difficult for you to bring about a rationale of the decision made and reason the fight for the same within the state from outside.
> 
> In order to understand what it is for the people in the state, you need to be one among them.
> 
> You wont understand it even if someone explains the reasons. Because, it is more to do with peoples emotions out there than the logical reasoning.. after all politics cashed in all the agitation periods (split up in the decades and raised by political interests).



I am arguing about the rationale for people's emotions too. You're not losing your identity! Stop crying about it for **** sake! [not directed at you personally]


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The only reason the government is doing it is because they want to prevent BJP from establishing foothold in Andhra and also because they want to check their dwindling vote share.



You have no idea of AP politics bro.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

1969- 'Jai Telangana' movement for separate statehood to Telangana began. Over 300 people killed in police firing.
1972- 'Jai Andhra' Movement for separate statehood to Rayalaseema+Coastal Andhra began. Over 600 people injured & killed in police firing.

*Until 1999 no agitation for separate statehood to Telangana began.*

2001- KCR of TDP party seething with anger over denial of a cabinet berth in the Andhra Pradesh State Assembly  established TRS party and started the agitation for separate statehood to Telangana.
2003- Congress came into power with a promise that new states will be formed on the basis of next SRC(States Re-organisation Committee) only.
2008- Congress came into power and its CM died in a copter crash in 2009.
2009- KCR of TRS again went on a fast demanding separate state.
2010- Sri Krishna Committe was appointed to look into the matter of whether separate state can be carved out of Andhra Pradesh or not.
2012- KCR declared that TRS will be merged into Congress if Telangana is declared.
2013- Telangana is declared as 29th state of India.

*Investments & Developments made by Seemandhra region in Hyderabad:*

1. If separate state was granted in 1972 itself and a capital was given in the Seemandhra all the investments might be invested in that capital alone.
2. Tollywood was in Madras until 1998 and then moved to Hyderabad thereby establishing its industry by having a number of Cinema Studios all belonging to Seemandhra people only.
3. Medical Laborataries like Reddy Labs, Aurobindo, Cipla all established their R&D units in Hyderabad which belong to Seemandhra people only.
4. International Airport was built by GMR Group of Seemandhra region on public-private basis.
5. Metro Rail project started in Hyderabad with the money invested by several Seemandhra bigwigs.
6. Real Estate is predominantly developed by Seemandhra people where their contractors, Builders and Investors are involved.
7. IT Sector was brought & developed by Mr.Chandra Babu Naidu of TDP in 2001 onwards in Hyderabad in Madhapur.
8. Big hotels like the 7 star and 5 star hotels in Hyderabad all belong to Seemandhra people.
9. In fact the entire region of HYDERABAD is developed by the tears and blood of Seemandhra people.
Now what happens to all those investments even after 10 years as a combined capital. 
New capital will arise some where in Andhra region which is not yet declared by the congress high command. 
What is the amount of compensation that shall be paid to Seemandhra regarding the development done to Telangana region?

*Now HYDERABAD can only be compared to HONG KONG.*



gopi_vbboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/998414_497110330367820_1353624354_n.jpg



Yes I perfectly agree.
+1.



> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/misc/quote_icon.png Originally Posted by *Extreme Gamer*                     *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/viewpost-right.png
> 
> The only reason the government is doing it is because they want to  prevent BJP from establishing foothold in Andhra and also because they  want to check their dwindling vote share.
> You have no idea of AP politics bro.





Digital Fragger said:


> You have no idea of AP politics bro.


+1.
BJP does not have any considerable presence with only 3 assembly seats in AP.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I am arguing about the rationale for people's emotions too. You're not losing your identity! Stop crying about it for **** sake! [not directed at you personally]



Losing the identity was the first ever instance of someone not liking the merge with rayalaseema and andhra regions with hyderabad state (then). But that is not the sole reason for the split and is no where the prime cry out there.

You have no idea what AP politics and the fight for Telagana is all about.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

We need 21 more states to make it to 50 . Commooon Guys !


----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2013)

can anyone give details on what the fight for telangana is about


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 1, 2013)

^^ Its like this bro-

Telangana was a region under nizam rule before independence.After GOI took over, telangana was still a state for some time.
After Andhra was a carved out of madras presidency, some clever people  lobbied and merged Telangana and Andhra as Andhra Pradesh
under basis of linguistic reasons despite opposition from telangana leaders.


Telangana people were already oppressed under nizam rule.They were good people but were not as clever and intelligent as andhra people due to culture they grew up in.
So its alleged that most of opportunities in jobs,resources ,contracts sooner was distributed unequally and telangana people was at losing end.
Hence a movement started and its still continuing today for new state for 50years.

But Hyderabad had lot of investments from andhra regions and now if telangana comes, the business owners(politicians) are worried that they
may face problem with telangana politicians.mafia.Hence a section is opposing the move.

To be honest, as a settler in hyd- i have many friends from telangana and they are very helpful, not so cunning kind of ppl.
The only problem is they aim very low.
But most people  i had friends from andhra are nice speaking, highly intelligent ,entrepreneurs,clever but very cunning.

So you understand why this issue is not resolved yet.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> You have no idea of AP politics bro.



Never said I do. I am against state division on the basis of ethnicity, culture and/or language.

My point stands that a person does not lose his/her identity even without his/her own state.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ Its like this bro-
> 
> Telangana was a region under nizam rule before independence.After GOI took over, telangana was still a state for some time.
> After Andhra was a carved out of madras presidency, some clever people  lobbied and merged Telangana and Andhra as Andhra Pradesh
> ...



What bs... its what every sttler says.. so he can reap the rewards from the state division.....

[/QUOTE] In December 1953, the States Reorganization Commission was appointed to prepare for the creation of states on linguistic lines.[1] The commission, due to public demand, recommended disintegration of Hyderabad state and to merge Marathi speaking region with Bombay state and Kannada speaking region with Mysore state. The States Reorganisation Commission (SRC) discussed pros and cons of the merger of Telugu speaking Telangana region of Hyderabad state with Andhra state. Para 374 of the SRC report said "The creation of Vishalandhra is an ideal to which numerous individuals and public bodies, both in Andhra and Telangana, have been passionately attached over a long period of time, and unless there are strong reasons to the contrary, this sentiment is entitled to consideration".Discussing the case of Telangana, para 378 of the SRC report said "One of the principal causes of opposition of Vishalandhra also seems to be the apprehension felt by the educationally backward people of Telangana that they may be swamped and exploited by the more advanced people of the coastal areas." In its final analysis SRC recommended against the immediate merger. In para 386 it said "After taking all these factors into consideration we have come to the conclusions that it will be in the interests of Andhra as well as Telangana, if for the present, the Telangana area is to constitute into a separate State, which may be known as the Hyderabad State with provision for its unification with Andhra after the general elections likely to be held in or about 1961 if by a two thirds majority the legislature of the residuary Hyderabad State expresses itself in favor of such unification."

After going through the recommendations of the SRC, the then Central Government led by Jawaharlal Nehru decided to merge Andhra state and Telangana to form Andhra Pradesh state on 1 November 1956 after providing safeguards to Telangana in the form of Gentlemen's agreement.[/QUOTE]

Thats quote from wikipedia....
The truth is every time people from telangana region want something they wave the telangana agenda and get what they want... did you know that kurnool was the actual capital of the proposed AP.. but were blackmailed by the telangana CM to change it to Hyderabad...
What is there in telangana to exploit. other than the coal mines?!
Even hyderabad was build by the money brought from exploting the rest of AP....
It was the reason why the british left it to nizam to do his will...
All the developement in AP was done from the taxpayers of Andhra and Rayalaseema regions...
BTW the leader of the so called t movement is a migrant from Andhra region so are many of the so called leaders.
The rest are settlers like you from outside who want to be branded as locals to enjoy the jobs in the state.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 1, 2013)

There are few historical mistakes and few unsourced statements, but this post is very well written. 

Answer to Politics of India: What do you think about the Indian Government's decision for the bifurcation of Andhra Pradesh? - Quora


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

Cant read your link as I cant open it in the office.... but as far as the actual people here know. It was to save face in thenext elections...
Congress was facing total defeat in the south due to anti-incumbency. It has no foothold in TN and facing anti incumbency in Andhra pradesh, Maharashtra and to a lesser extent in Kerala..
It needs at least 70-80 seats on its own atleast from south so it can save its face in the next elections....
It expected 15-20 seats from kerala and 20 from karnataka (due to the anti-incumbency) in its favour..
For the rest it used the telangana card to get atleast the 20 seats from the telangana region .. it also feels that by this it can appeal to the people of the vidharba region to vote for the irrespective of the anti-incumbency (Congress had been ruling in Maharashtra since 15 years).
There are also talks that.. if the vidarba movement raises again due to the T-decision... they will approve it so that they can garner the votes from the region for sure...

Now about the T-movement.. its almost similar to reservation movements in the country....
They thrive on playing the weak card and blackmailing or stealing frompeople who are hardworking and intelligent...
Another example: Have you ever had a car accident with a person going on a cycle or bike.... even though its the fault of the cyclist or biker.. they cry and blackmail the person driving the car. people around support it as though every one who drives a car is a millionaire out to harras the poor and the cyclist is the hungry downtrodden one.
What ever is developed in the telangana region is due to the so called outsiders.. either from north or andhra... very less percentage of the actual telangana people (who btw are tribals) actually believe in studying or working....
Why most of the telangana people got rich by using fake certificates or land grabbing during the IT boom between 1998-2003..  
If telangana would have been a seperate state since the 1950's there would be no it industry here at all


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 1, 2013)

Next a bunch of Nepali "Students" will commit suicide somewhere in NE and continue the demand for "GORKHALAND"!!!!!! 
Then Nagpur ppl will start asking for Vidarbha.Khangress will give them that too(or if not them BJP will for sure).
Sometime in the future the Kashmir separa*terror*ists will get "The Republic of Kashmir" country
Every damn state will want country hood.
China will invade India shortly thereafter.
Moral of the story: Politicians are carving up the country for votes.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

Well put... as always


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Moral of the story: *Politicians *are carving up the country for votes.


demand comes from the public , thats why the votes .


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> demand comes from the public , thats why the votes .



So you mean everything that is going on in the country is due to public demand... like the scams 

More often than not its the politicians who sow an idea into the minds of people for their own gains and make them believe they need it... the hitler propaganda  to rule the world, the babri masjid idea to rule india, the T-idea for an ex-minister to get into prominence or to become the CM, the religious leaders or MIM or Sangh pariwar  etc


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> So you mean everything that is going on in the country is due to public demand... like the scams
> 
> More often than not its the politicians who sow an idea into the minds of people for their own gains and make them believe they need it... the hitler propaganda  to rule the world, the babri masjid idea to rule india, the T-idea for an ex-minister to get into prominence or to become the CM, the religious leaders or MIM or Sangh pariwar  etc



haha...by your logic , 'public' is stupid.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> haha...by your logic , 'public' is stupid.



At the given point of time.. yes the majority have been stupid. The politicians related to the incients mentioned above were sucessfull in making that possible. There were many others who tried to do the same failed and have been forgotten by history. The failures dont effect us.. but when some one suceeds it results in events similar to the ones mentioned above.
In the hitler incident he antagonized the jews so much and made the majority feel that the violence against the jews was justified... the germans were so into the propaganda that every felt that jews were the reason for their personal failures. It was a brilliant move on the part of Hitler to use the strongest emotion in every human being.. self pity and shoving their failures onto others.
The same has been used in the rest too... to varying degrees.


----------



## icebags (Aug 1, 2013)

slowly slowly country is breaking apart.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 1, 2013)

> Thats quote from wikipedia....
> The truth is every time people from telangana region want something they wave the telangana agenda and get what they want... did you know that kurnool was the actual capital of the proposed AP.. but were blackmailed by the telangana CM to change it to Hyderabad...
> What is there in telangana to exploit. other than the coal mines?!
> Even hyderabad was build by the money brought from exploting the rest of AP....
> ...



Bro i  just stated my experience over 20yrs in hyd..and said in my personal opinion ..not in general...

but if you think T ppl are looting ..answer this-

*Every Hero except one in film industry is from andhra? There was only one guy from T ! The film industry still
has chiru,nagarjuna,venkatesh and balayya family dominating on name of caste and region.

*How ramoji got 1666 acres of land for film city?T land?

*How CBN got Rich?Ever thought how he looted in name of hitech city lands during cm?

*Ysr another mega scammer!Where is he from?

*lagadapathi looting granites?who's lands?


Point is its not fair to say only andhra or outsider developed and other were sleeping and looting.
Who built at ground level?Ever cared?

As said by you, this is like reservation issue - there are opression on both sides.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 2, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> At the given point of time.. yes the majority have been stupid. The politicians related to the incients mentioned above were sucessfull in making that possible. There were many others who tried to do the same failed and have been forgotten by history. The failures dont effect us.. but when some one suceeds it results in events similar to the ones mentioned above.



if the public is stupid they don't deserve better lifestyle


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 8, 2013)

It breaks my heart to see divisional tendencies amongst people. I am a guy well-travelled across many parts of India. I have eaten food with tribals; I have seen and lived with people of every ethnicity, caste, creed, and religion. Bad people are everywhere; the divides we see are created by us and it must also be destroyed by us.

At the end of the day, only truth prevails and I hope people realize this. I hate to see divisional politics because I am a migrant, my family is a migrant and most of us are migrants from somewhere if we try and trace back our history. Migrancy really isn't the problem, we must learn to live together and contribute to each other's well being.

On this line of thought, I do not support Karbi Anglong, Telangana, Vidarbha or any such movement. The division of states on a linguistic basis was questionable to begin with, but still somewhat acceptable in the larger interest of preserving diversity. Is it justified today when a Telugu speaking state is split up into two Telugu speaking states?

It just doesn't make sense, migrants are not here to drink your blood. If you have given us a home, we will contribute towards it as well.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

AcceleratorX said:


> I hate to see divisional politics because I am a migrant, my family is a migrant and most of us are migrants from somewhere if we try and trace back our history. Migrancy really isn't the problem, we must learn to live together and contribute to each other's well being.
> 
> If you have given us a home, we will contribute towards it as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2013)

*Just have a look at this....*

*Inside The Maoist Nursery*

         Majority of the Maoist leadership hail from a single district of Telangana, a legacy that haunts its demand for statehood
                             Sandeep Unnithan  Karimnagar, July 19, 2013 | UPDATED 17:23 IST 



      On November 27, 2011, the body of slain Maoist Mallojula Koteshwara Rao  alias Kishenji was brought back to his home in Pedapalli village in  Andhra Pradesh's Karimnagar district. The Maoist number three, a  ruthless tactician fluent in six languages, was killed after a firefight  with CRPF men in West Bengal. Policemen in plainclothes filmed the  crowds that gathered to spot Maoists in mufti. Kishenji was swiftly  replaced in the Maoist politburo, the highest decision making body of  CPI (Maoist), by his younger brother Venugopal, 51. His mother,  Madhuramma, 76, wife of a deceased freedom fighter, says she may not  live to see her son. "This is war," she says, "They kill the police...  the police kill them."

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013July/madhuramma_350_072013093350.jpg
Madhuramma, the mother of Maoist leaders Kishenji and Venugopal. Photo: Vikram Sharma/India Today​
A  majority of the Maoist senior leadership, which steers this war against  India from the jungles of Chhattisgarh, hails from Andhra Pradesh's  Telangana region. Six of the Maoists' most important leaders including  their chief, Muppalla Lakshmana Rao alias Ganapathy, 63, come from a  quaint knot of towns and villages of Karimnagar district, 160 km north  of Hyderabad.

"They are not like the dreamy Naxalite  intellectuals of yore such as Charu Mazumdar," says an Andhra police  officer. "These Maoist leaders back ideology with hardcore military  skills," says a senior Andhra police officer. Their war, which has  claimed over 8,000 lives since 2003, took a savage turn this year. In  January, Maoists planted an explosive inside the body of a CRPF trooper  they had killed in Jharkand and, in a first for any Indian insurgency,  shot down an IAF Mi-17 helicopter on January 18 in Chhattisgarh; on May  25, Maoists massacred 28 people in one swoop, wiping out practically the  entire Opposition Congress party in Chhattisgarh-Nand Kumar Patel, V.C.  Shukla and Mahendra Karma. Katakam Sudershan, 58, the mastermind, a  senior member of the Maoists' Central Military Commission (CMC) is from  Belampalli village in Nizamabad that borders Karimnagar.

A 2010  Andhra Pradesh police handbook of 408 wanted Maoists credits Karimnagar  with 60 important Maoists, second only to Warangal with 80. Both these  districts are part of what will eventually be India's 29th state,  Telangana. In a July 12 power point presentation before the Congress  core committee in Delhi, Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister Kiran Kumar Reddy  said that statehood for Telangana would aggravate communalism and  Naxalism. Newly created Chhattisgarh and Jharkhand, he warned, were in  the grip of Naxalism.

*Sons Of Karimnagar*

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013July/most-wanted_072013093350.jpg

Karimnagar  with a population of 3.9 million, is sandwiched by the Godavari river  in the north, Chhattisgarh's Bastar to the east, Nizamabad to the west  and Warangal to the south. It is Andhra Pradesh's hottest district-10  people died after temperatures touched 49 degree Celcius this summer.  Geography and climate alone does not answer why the district, named  after a Nizam scion, turned into an extremist hotbed.

On the  morning of June 1 this year, the residents of Beerpur, a village of  3,651 people in northern Karimnagar, were roused by the town crier.  Beating a tinny drum, a ritual unchanged since Mughal times, he  announced that the government was seizing the lands of top Maoist  leaders. He was accompanied by the village tehsildar and an officer from  the National Investigation Agency (NIA). Beerpur is the birthplace of  Maoist leader Ganapathy. nia is pursuing a 2010 arms recovery case in  West Bengal where senior leaders including Ganapathy and Tirupati are  co-accused. They confiscated 1.3 acres owned by Balamuri Narayan Rao,  another Maoist leader and Ganapathy acolyte. Ganapathy, they discovered,  owned no land. The token effort is the first time a central agency had  acted against a leadership that flits between the grey areas of a Centre  and state problem.

Land has always been the root cause.  Ganapathy was the son of a farmer from the landowning Velama upper  caste, the very class he eventually turned against. A BSc graduate from  Karimnagar's srr college in 1970, he taught at a district school for  three years. Karimnagar was a district with a history of near-continuous  armed struggle. CPI's armed revolt, also called the Telangana  Rebellion, began in 1945 and ended in 1951. It was aimed at the Nizam,  but the feudal tyranny of the landlords called the 'Doralu' continued  even after the Nizam's rule ended. "There was no development,  agriculture was rain-fed and feudal oppression rampant," explains  Karimnagar MP Ponnam Prabhakar. The Doralu exercised untrammelled power  over their unlimited land holdings, frequently over the wives of their  tenant farmers. It was a condition ripe for uprising.

"He was  shy, reserved... a teetotaler with no vices," recalls Ganapathy's cousin  Rajeshwar Rao, 75, a contractor who lives in the village as he sits by  the roadside, fanning himself with a towel in the damp monsoon heat.  "All three brothers were communists," he says, "always immersed in  viplava sahityam (revolutionary literature)."

The foundations of  the Karimnagar caucus were set in the Radical Students Union (RSU), a  Marxist students' body where all the Maoist leaers met. Ganapathy and  other graduates from the districts of Telangana gravitated towards RSU.  They were joined by other ideologues like Cherukuri Rajkumar alias  'Azad', a gold medallist from the regional engineering college in  Warangal (killed by Andhra police in 2010) and Kishenji.

Ganapathy  was arrested for violence and arson during the nationwide Emergency in  1977. He jumped bail and went underground in 1979. He and the others  joined Kondapalli Seetharamaih's People's War Group (PWG) the following  year. They were the children of Mao Zedong, adherents of his Red Book.  They were convinced power flowed from the barrel of the gun and, like  the Chairman, dreamt of wresting it in three steps: From remote  strongholds to the villages and finally the cities.

As the  Maoists rose up the ranks, they abandoned families, adopted single  guerrilla nom de guerres, left behind wives, children, families and  memories: Wavy-haired portraits from the 1980s on walls and musty  plastic albums. "I last met my brother in prison in 1980," says Tippiri  Gangadhar, 40, a former toddy tapper who now works as a real estate  agent. Tirupathi, who like Kishenji and Ganapathy went to Karimnagar's  srr degree college, now heads the Maoists' central technical commission.  He led the March 2007 attack on a state police camp in Ranibodli,  Chhattisgarh, that killed 55 policemen. "He (Tirupathi) told me he had  no family. The movement was his only family," says Gangadhar.

*The Deadly Landmine*

It  was in Ganapathy's Beerpur village that the Naxals first used their  weapon of mass destruction: The landmine. In 1989, PWG targeted what  they thought was a police jeep. The blast blew the jeep to smithereens  and showered body parts of the 17 occupants on nearby trees. It was a  wedding party carrying members of Ganapathy's extended family. The  Maoists issued an abject apology, but their war against the state  continued.

By 1992, Ganapathy had ousted his mentor  Seetharamaiah, taken control of PWG and driven most landlords out of  rural Telangana. "The Naxals ended the 'Dora kaala' (reign of Doras),"  says Sande Ravi, 36, a cotton farmer in Gudem village. "We worship him  as God," he says pointing at a photo of his brother Sande Rajamouli with  an AK-47, the Maoists' badge of high office. Rajamouli, aka Comrade  Prasad, 43, was the youngest leader on the Maoists' central committee  when he was killed by Andhra Pradesh Police in a 2007 encounter.

Ganapathy's  four-room dwelling in Beerpur is a small roofless ruin overgrown with  shrubbery. His family abandoned it for the anonymity of Hyderabad. A  cellphone tower looms nearby and in the adjoining fields, the music  system on a green and yellow John Deere tractor belts out Telugu film  songs.

A technicolour statue of 'Telangana amma', holding a  bushel of corn and a tray of rice, stands in the village centre. She was  introduced a decade ago by Telangana parties as a rival to a similar  looking 'Telugu talli' (Mother Telugu) of united Andhra. It looks  directly at a 15-ft red column erected by the Maoists, topped with a  hammer and sickle, and festooned with names of their fighters who fell  to police bullets. The state government erected a rival white pillar  topped by a dove with the names of civilians killed by left-wing  guerrillas even as it worries an independent Telangana will, once again,  turn into a Maoist sanctuary.
*
The State Strikes Back*

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013July/karim-nagar_350_072013105619.jpg
A Maoist memorial(right) in Ganapathy's village Beerpur faces a statue of Telanganaamma. Photo: Vikram Sharma/India Today​
Sentries  stand on guard towers behind self-loading rifles in Karimnagar's  fortress-like district police headquarters. Inside, lithe Andhra police  commandos sit in jeans, denim shirts and running shoes. The loaded  ak-47s on their lap and a gaze that sweeps the scene tells you the  Maoist threat hasn't entirely gone. Vishwanath Ravinder, Karimnagar's  superintendent of police, sits on a glass- topped table before two  crossed flags, one of which reads 'who dares wins'. He explains how the  state beat back the Maoist challenge. "A three-pronged strategy of  building road infrastructure, curbing armed squads and rehabilitating  surrendered Naxals," he says. The Maoists wilted under the 'Andhra  model'.

Huge investments in district policing and a formidable  intelligence network allowed elite anti-Naxal Greyhounds to conduct  precise intelligence-led operations. The Maoists, too, began targeting  the police leadership, killing K.S. Vyas, the IPS officer who founded  the Greyhounds in 1993, and attacked then Andhra Pradesh Chief Minister  Chandrababu Naidu in a landmine ambush in September 2003. But by that  year, the tide had already begun turning. The Karimnagar leadership  carried their ideology and military skills into Dandakaranya's forests-a  92,000 square km stretch that covers Andhra Pradesh, Chhattisgarh and  Odisha. In the words of Rural Development Minister Jairam Ramesh, Andhra  Pradesh had, unwittingly, exported its Naxals to another state.

*The Telugu Officer Class*

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013July/maoist-family_350_072013093350.jpg
The younger brother and parents of slain Maoist leader Prasad in Jolapalli village. Photo: Vikram Sharma/India Today​
"Vanakka  evananna migilaara? (Anyone left?)" a voice in Telugu shouts in a 2007  shaky Maoist battle-cam video, trophy footage of their raid on a police  post on Murkinar in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district where Maoist  fighters boarded a state transport bus and stormed the post, light  machine guns blazing. Eleven police personnel were killed in the attack,  a voiceover in the tribal Gondi dialect tells you. However, tactical  instructions in Telugu, shouted back and forth, tell you who is calling  the shots: An elite Andhra officer corps that controls an army of 10,000  tribal guerrillas that hopes to overthrow the Indian government by  2050.

In his new sanctuary in the impenetrable Dandakaranya  forests in September 2004, Ganapathy did what no guerrilla group had  done in post-independent India. He unified PWG with another, equally  menacing left-wing extremist group, Bihar's Maoist Communist Centre  (MCC), to form CPI (Maoist). By 2005, this formidable force was formally  anointed as the 'greatest internal security threat' by Prime Minister  Manmohan Singh.

Ganapathy heads a red empire spanning  approximately 83 districts across nine states. The unification brought  the Maoists closer to the eastern states but a bulk of the strategising  is still done by the Karimnagar caucus. Ganapathy runs the Maoist empire  with his Karimnagar acolytes. Venugopal runs the Maoist bastion,  'Dandakaranya Special Zonal Committee' (DKSZC), Malla Raji Reddy  controls the sensitive Chhattisgarh- Odisha Border State Committee;  Kadari Satyanarayana Reddy from Gopalraopalli is the secretary of DKSZC  and Pulluri Prasad Rao heads the North Telangana Zonal committee. Police  hope the leadership will surrender or be betrayed by friends and  family. Each of them have bounties of Rs.44 lakh. So far, only one central committee leader, Lanka Papi Reddy, surrendered, five years ago.

*Narasimha Beats Ganapathy*

When  home ministry officials look at the Maoist problem, they see an ageing,  'dyeing' leadership. A majority of the senior leadership including  Ganapathy use hair dye. A greying guerrilla, even one carrying an ak-47,  evidently cannot command obedience. The hair dye cannot conceal a  greying ideology. "Maoists are having a hard time getting new recruits,"  a senior home ministry official says. "This is why over 60 per cent of  their fighting cadres are now women. The second-rung leaders don't have  the ideological commitment of Ganapathy and his aides," he says,  predicting a descent into thuggery.

The final victor, they say,  will be Karimnagar's most famous son: Former Prime Minister P.V.  Narasimha Rao. Born into a feudal family in Vangara village, Rao  represented the Manthani election segment in the state Assembly thrice  until 1973. To the Maoists, Rao was their deadliest enemy, the wealthy  landlord-capitalist who had captured power. A police post guarded the  Rao family lands in Vangara village which were tilled under police  protection.

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2013July/tippiri_350_072013093350.jpg
Tippiri Gangadhar.​
Rao's  political legacy has been systematically erased by the Congress party.  He has no statues in his home district nor state government schemes  named after him. But clearly, Rao has had the last laugh. The district  town luxuriates in the legacy of his economic reforms. The newly-opened  multiplex plays dubbed Telugu versions of World War Z and Man of Steel  in the week of their Hollywood release. A new black-topped state highway  rushes trucks and buses, the engines of commerce, into the district.  China is one of the biggest buyers of granite quarried from the  district.

Maoism had died in the birthplace of its founders.  Today, only a single armed squad is believed to be active in the  district's Mahadeopur region bordering Gadchiroli. The last  Maoist-related violent incident was the shooting of a Congress activist  in May last year. Arun Kumar, Karimnagar's additional collector, reels  out statistics of state government welfare programmes to explain why  extremism will not take root again. "There has been considerable  redistribution of wealth over the past few decades," he says. "We have  managed to tackle the root cause of resentment." Educated youth are now  absorbed in the call centres, shopping malls and techno-parks of  Hyderabad and other district capitals.

The Prathima Residency  hotel advertises itself as the largest pillarless banquet hall in  Karimnagar, with a seating capacity of 2,000 people. But nothing  prepares you for the sight in the banquet hall of the town's three-star  Hotel Swetha: Chinese granite traders gorging on idlis and vadas. Deng  Xiaoping's children in the midst of a culinary revolution


Read more at: Majority of the Maoist leadership hail from a single district of Telangana, a legacy that haunts its demand for statehood : Telangana - India Today

*Do we really need to form 2 separate states even after reading this guys? I don't think so....*​


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Aug 12, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Bro i  just stated my experience over 20yrs in hyd..and said in my personal opinion ..not in general...
> 
> but if you think T ppl are looting ..answer this- *I dont think any particular region is looting from other... its the rich looting the poor or to be exact the smart looting the dumb..its the same everywhere in the world.... but here its just the excuse given by your politicians to make you look other way when they are drilling you*
> *Every Hero except one in film industry is from andhra? There was only one guy from T ! The film industry still
> ...



*if there was no hyderabad.. all these andhra-seema and t-people would stfu... just make it union teritory and see how all the so called sentiments go into drain....*
*It all about money*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 12, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> *if there was no hyderabad.. all these andhra-seema and t-people would stfu... just make it union teritory and see how all the so called sentiments go into drain....*
> *It all about money*



this..


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2013)

I support smaller states. Much easier to administrate.

But in this case, Congress is only doing it now to get some votes because people won't learn to stfu and use their brain. They didn't get their act together - we've had 60 years...so now looking for excuses.


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 19, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> *if there was no hyderabad.. all these andhra-seema and t-people would stfu... just make it union teritory and see how all the so called sentiments go into drain....*
> *It all about money*



I think you have been research a lot about Telangana... 

But what you Know is a Bull ****.... and you said about Nizams... Do research on Them and Their Ruling... dont go blindly... and how advance they are.. how they made telangana as a Powerful state... And Why these Seemandhra PPl want Hyderabad..

If you do Research you will know it... 

Dont talk bullshit here...


----------

